# Ziwipeak and ordering from WagginTails. Price increase.



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

When Pet Flow did not have ZP in stock, I placed my first order with WagginTails. SUPER cheap (you know, too good to be true!).

I got 2.2 lb. bags at PetFlow for $24.99 so I was happy to order from WagginTails at $21.99 a bag.

WagginTails sent an email with a great discount code to encourage trying their new website. I was excited so hopped over to order more and found the same 2.2 lb. bags now $31.99 a bag.

I emailed to ask if it was an error and the bags were really $10 a bag more now. They are. It was an error that they were $21.99. ZP just sent them a price increase and that change prompted their finding their error. 

So, back to PetFlow and NaturalK9Supplies (when PF is out of stock). 

Just wanted you to know so that you did not order expecting the old price.


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

What a bummer  I can't believe it was a mistake. They used to do a price match are they done with that too?


----------

